# Torre Agbar v. 30 St Mary Axe (Swiss Re)



## wrabbit (May 14, 2005)

Torre Agbar, Barcelona Jean Nouvel, 2004 142m/466ft









30 St Mary Axe, London Norman Foster, 2004 180m/590ft









(Photos courtesy Naptown)


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I prefer the St. Marys Axe.


----------



## Xeni-2 (Jan 20, 2004)

I don't like much Torre Agbar


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The Torre Agbar is more of an oblong shaped while the St. Mary's Axe is round.


----------



## hasselbaink (Nov 9, 2005)

they are both beautiful, it is hard to decide


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

mary axe


----------



## Hush (Sep 3, 2004)

*By Itxlan7*


----------



## Hush (Sep 3, 2004)

*by WINBUCKS*


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Agbar!!
:happy:


----------



## art (May 13, 2003)

Well, huum, heemmmm, eeee, let´s say ... Agbar


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Swiss Re is a far more beautiful design. Agbar only looks good at night - and even that has more to do with the lighting than with the design.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Agbar looks more like one of those missile silo's in the US. Swiss Re looks like,
well... something on the rude side.. jk
Swiss Re looks more sophisticated in its building techniques.
Which design was conceived first? I gather Agbar was built last.
I wonder who 'influenced' who...


----------



## Abbil (Jul 22, 2005)

*AGBAAAAAR!!!!*
:master: :master:
But I like the Swiss Re too.


----------



## AdamDeLonge (Aug 16, 2005)

Finally the "DICK VS DICK" or the "***** VS *****".

Swiss RE. More beautiful. Agbar Tower means like if it was not finished...Although at night is better than the swiss re.


----------



## expatADAM (Sep 19, 2005)

Taller said:


> Agbar looks more like one of those missile silo's in the US. Swiss Re looks like,
> well... something on the rude side.. jk
> Swiss Re looks more sophisticated in its building techniques.
> Which design was conceived first? I gather Agbar was built last.
> I wonder who 'influenced' who...


Agbar is by far the better in many respects. It doesn't matter which was built first....so is every box skyscraper built in the last 100+ years a poor imitation of the original with nothing to offer itself?


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

expatADAM said:


> Agbar is by far the better in many respects.


In what respect?

It's only advantage (other than being located in a city with a Mediterranean climate) over Swiss Re that I can see is that it is lit up in blue and red at night. And lighting effects are not architectural.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Swiss Re has the more aesthetic shape but Torre Agbar obviously has an interesting lighting at night.


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

swiss Re is more round and more beautiful


----------



## DïegôLG (Jul 25, 2004)

30 St Mary Axe


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Well, I'm quite impressed by the night lighting of Torre Agbar, but during the day I think it looks horrible. The cladding looks messy, it's too opaque, and the shape is too phallic. I don't think it suits Barcelona very well.

SwissRe, however, is a stunning iconic tower that has transformed London's image and become a symbol of the 21st century. It has captured the public's attention like no other building, and really got people talking about architecture. I love how it contrasts with T42, and the "dialogue" formed between the two towers. I also love how it seems to appear out of nowhere from so many different views across the city. In fact, it was the building that first got me interested in skyscrapers.

I really do love this building.


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

itxlan7 said:


> Agbar, of course!!!! Swiss re don't have nothing special...a tower with a typical glass façade, dark and sad...


Agbar has a much more stupid shape than swiss, and AGGIE looks tacky aswell 

and lets face it, Swiss lights up much more elegantly


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Ok, I know the Swiss RE is rarely lit up like that...what about the Torre Agbar?











This is the Swiss RE on a regular night.


----------



## Hush (Sep 3, 2004)

Just on fridays, saturdays and sundays, from 9:00pm till 12:00 am


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Ah, that's quite often.


----------



## WeasteDevil (Nov 6, 2004)

I do not believe that 53 people have voted for Agbar, it just shows how fucked up the members of this forum really are. Compared to 30 St Mary's Axe, it's a total mess of a building. She's just, well, almost perfect, classy, Agbar is, like a lot of Barcelona's architecture, over the top to its own detrement.


----------



## WeasteDevil (Nov 6, 2004)

eddyk said:


> This is the Swiss RE on a regular night.


Of course it is, it's a functional office building! :bash:


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

WeasteDevil said:


> I do not believe that 53 people have voted for Agbar, it just shows how fucked up the members of this forum really are.


I far prefer Swiss Re to Torre Agbar but what you've written above is unfair.

We are talking about a matter of personal preference here and there is no right or wrong. It's the same in any question of taste. Some people like heavy metal; some like hip hop. Some men like their women to be generously proportioned; some like them skinny. Some people prefer the look of a BMW; some prefer a Mercedes. And some people prefer Swiss Re; while others prefer Torre Agbar.

Each opinion is as valid as the next one. The most that any of us can do is to express our preference and explain our reasons for that preference.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 24, 2003)

newcastle kid said:


> Sorry, but that looks crap, so stop kidding yourself.
> 
> Swiss is a nicer height, has a nicer facade and design, a nicer shape etc...
> 
> ...


this is just your opinion sir...if you cannot stand other people voting for agbar this is just your problem but please, let the others give their opinion and over all, respect it please...don't be so uneducated


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

Gabe said:


> this is just your opinion sir...if you cannot stand other people voting for agbar this is just your problem but please, let the others give their opinion and over all, respect it please...don't be so uneducated


Hey, i let people have there opinion. But if I don't think something is true i'll speak out about it. And believe me everything i have said is based on fact.

So i am educated as well


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

Swiss Re by a mile. Its proportions are much better and I love its shape. Plus I way prefer the cladding. That's not to say I don't like Torre Agbar, especially at night (very tropical) but Swiss Re is an amazing building.


----------



## Hush (Sep 3, 2004)

WeasteDevil said:


> I do not believe that 53 people have voted for Agbar, it just shows how fucked up the members of this forum really are. Compared to 30 St Mary's Axe, it's a total mess of a building. She's just, well, almost perfect, classy, Agbar is, like a lot of Barcelona's architecture, over the top to its own detrement.


Have you heard about R.I.B.A? Royal Institute of British Architects

It is a British organization, like you are, who decided to grant its prestigious price to Barcelona in 1999. Thus, Barcelona was the first city getting this price because it was traditionally conferred to architects or buildings. Everybody knows too, that London regeneration is in part based upon BCN architectonic and urban model...

byeeeeeeeeeee :clown:


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

WeasteDevil said:


> Of course it is, it's a functional office building! :bash:



Regular Night....not lit up for a special occasions, which was what I was on about, and the post above me.


Everyones posting images of the swiss RE lit up for its topping out.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

both are almost the same


----------



## Jex7844 (Mar 26, 2009)

Some of you guys might not be very objective because from what I saw, it looks as if it's a London Vs Barcelona fight...

Therefore, given that I'm nor british nor spanish, this is an impartial opinion!:lol:

If you look at _Torre Agbar_ closely, to me it's less aesthetic than _Swiss Re_ because of those metallic panels (or whatever you call it).
From afar, I do think that both towers are nice looking, they fit well in their environment. Though, I'd give a slight advantage to _St Mary Axe _owing to its spiral patterns.
Finally, even though the two of them are lovely at night, I prefer the way _Agbar _is lit up, much more daring & versatile. London should make an effort to bring the _Gherkin _out by night, it has a great design, a nice clad and is very iconic, but does not have the appropriate lighting it deserves IMO.

To sum up, they're different, are both worth being gazed at and those iconic highrises definitely are a "must see" in their own capital.

Next time we'll compare them with the "Cocoon Tower" in Tokyo, the _Doha Tower _and _D2_ in Paris!


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow, talk about bumping a thread! :lol:

Well I wasn't a user last time this was active so I'll just place my vote now - 30 St Mary Axe. It's become an iconic building that looks absolutely fantastic on the London skyline. Great cladding, elegant, it was the first skyscraper I really saw from street level and it just blew me away. I've loved skyscrapers ever since.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

I like both, so i choose St Mary Axe during the day and Agbar tower at night :cheers:


----------



## Zitterd02 (Feb 27, 2010)

I like the design of the Agbar tower.. however I think it's location (all on its own) is wrong. Therefor I think the tower in London is better looking after all.


----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

i really love the swiss re


----------



## gothicform (Jul 25, 2002)

it looks like this close up


----------



## Botswana (Aug 29, 2009)

Necromancy hno:


----------



## imag1 (Apr 19, 2010)

gothicform said:


> it looks like this close up



Why do you think this is good? 



It's beyond my pics! :lol:


----------



## im_from_zw038 (Dec 5, 2003)

OF COURSE

the one in London!

Torre Agbar is one of the most ugly (and misplaced) things i have ever seen!!!


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Swiss Re has more elegant form but Torre Agbar has more fascinating "texture".


----------



## Jex7844 (Mar 26, 2009)

Apparently, the Torre Agbar has stopped being lit at night (since last month), can some spanish dude tell me why? Gracias!


----------



## ITFC_Adam (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG if it is not lit up at night it will look awful ALL the time now  hehe


----------



## Dancing Banana (Jul 8, 2009)

theyre both cool but besides the shape very diffrent, so you cant compare them. but i would like swiss re for my city ;-)


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Swiss Re. It has got a nicer shape and cladding. 
And the steel construction is made by a compagny of my hometown...


----------



## roballan (Aug 23, 2009)

Swiss Re by far!! the Agbar tower is one of the ugliest buildings I've ever seen... :S


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Agbar looks horrible, poorly executed upclose.


----------



## HendrX (Oct 26, 2008)

Torre Agbar by far, in my opinion the cladding is very special while there is nothing special about the swis re cladding.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Swiss Re plaza by Tony Lu, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Definitely 30 St Mary Axe!


----------



## ElViejoReino (Apr 13, 2010)

urbane said:


> Sorry but I don't see how Torre Agbar fits within its context of an elevated highway, a flat-surface parking lot, with no high-rises, let alone skyscrapers nearby. Terrible location IMO.


This area change a lot last years, that highway now it's a green area


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Not a fan of either. I find both super tacky.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Me too. I just don't understand why anyone would want a building to be that shape. Aside from impractical as far as interior space planning, I don't
find either to be aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

They're Kim Kardashian in skyscraper form. They're desperate to be looked at and I regret that I looked. What's next, one shaped like a Walkie Talkie?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Well, whaddya know, I saw a building that looked JUST LIKE a walkie talkie when I was in London a few days back. I went up to the altorium (learned that word from Jan's Skyscraper Dictionary!) and you could actually see the Gherkin from it. How convenient!


----------

